# Help Needed To Choose A Mech



## Al3x (14/7/14)

I am in the market for another mech mod, but with there being so many out there, some advice and assistance is needed. i am currently using the Hcigar nemisis clone and I am happy with it

so far these are my options
Stingray X
Stingray
Fury S
Panzer

I have had good reviews on all so I am now confused even more than when I started looking


----------



## Cat (14/7/14)

?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

@Cat what mech is that looks like the smok-e mountain logo, perhaps the vanilla?


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/14)

I'm no expert but the black panzer looks sexy  I was sold on it after rip trippers review.


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Value for money - no doubt the Launcher V2. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/raivapes-launcher-v2-patriot-rda-omega-rda.1256/
And from this post on another thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/getting-into-the-mech-mod-side-of-things.2377/page-6#post-73414.
Just to add to your confusion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (14/7/14)

Yes, a Limited Edition.


----------



## thekeeperza (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> Value for money - no doubt the Launcher V2.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/raivapes-launcher-v2-patriot-rda-omega-rda.1256/
> And from this post on another thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/getting-into-the-mech-mod-side-of-things.2377/page-6#post-73414.
> Just to add to your confusion.


Totally Agree...best mech for sure. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (16/7/14)

Copper Panzer rocks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendrik2vape (28/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------

